# McMaster Rant



## Splat (Jul 12, 2012)

A short rant on Mcmaster Carr. 

I just called them to see if they would tell me the brand on an item I was interested in, of which they are roughly $5 cheaper than everyone else. I've never requested the brand on an item before buying from Mcmaster, but I've never had to return anything either. So anyway, I call Mcmaster and asked them if they could tell me the brand of the item. The girl said, "We usually don't release that info but we gladly stand behind every item we sell and if you have any problems....." Yaddah, yaddah, yaddah.   Well, why the hell not? Is it your way of fighting the competition? Geez, the buyer is gonna find out if/when they buy the damn thing anyway. What? You have multiple vendors and you don't always know what brand is in stock? Well, why the hell not? Your tracking system is, from what I've heard, state of the art. Well, I'm not taking a chance this time. I'll be buying from Grainger since they're only 10mins away, I know the brand I'll be getting, and if I have any problems ...again, they're only 10mins away and easy to work with, and they're actually only $3 more than Mcmaster.

Rant off. Have a good night, kids.


----------



## Benji (Jul 12, 2012)

My tailstock has always left something to be desired. Its down 0.012 in the front and tiled a bit more. I have never been able to shim it properly. I have been looking on eBay for a new base for a long time
 . 
SB made two versions of the tailstock for the Heavy 10. I have the early version and while a later base will fit its not quite the same. I have not found a good early base so I finely settled for a later one. 

While I was doing Nelsons SB DP head I stripped and painted the base. 
Finally last Monday I started to install it. When I got to aligning it I found the point on my best center was mangled.

I align Left to right by setting a center up in the headstock. (I have one that I have turned in place and its alignment is set with witness marks.) and a center in the tailstock and clamping a 6" scale between, adjusting to make the scale go at right angles to the bed. 
See picture. 

Well you cant do that with a broken point. So I decided its time for a new center. I have a rule, "Dont buy centers unless the accuracy is fully stated in the ad". The last thing I want is an eccentric $5 center. I checked ENCO, anything I wanted was very expensive >$100. 
I checked Wholesaletool, no accuracy stated. I checked MSC, a nice royal for $86. 
I have been getting a lot from McMasters.
 Nice thing with them is if I order by 5:00 pm its here next day. Usually before Noon. 
I checked, they had one specked out at 0.00005 runout for $66.60. With McMasters they do not give a vendor but I have never been disappointed. I ordered. It arrived, before noon.

It was a nice, Made in America, Royal. The same model MSC wanted $86 for.

I aligned the tailstock, I need to do just a bit of shimming, I will check that out tomorrow, perhaps 0.001 0r 0.002. 

I was a happy camper

As I noted thier stuff is usually "Made in the USA" and I, for one, have never been disapointed eben tough you never know the maker from the catalog.


----------



## ScrapMetal (Jul 12, 2012)

I agree that it is a bit irksome that they don't list the brand or where it's made on McMaster's but, as Benji stated as well, I've never been unhappy with my purchases from them.  Speedy as heck on delivery as well!

-Ron


----------



## davidh (Jul 13, 2012)

as a retailer, i found a guy in florida that had the manufactures name, part number and contact name for every part listed in the mcmaster catalog.  being a tool sales and service business i used him often.  $15 per request but it was worth every penny as i was always buying quanity. . .   a few years ago he just faded into the woodwork somewhere.  but i still use their catalog and always check their prices first. . . . . their customer service is top notch.  (they do not give out samples tho.


----------



## Old Iron (Jul 13, 2012)

I ordered some MM bolts from a place that was recommended on here, Waited 2 weeks and still know bolts so I ordered then from McMaster Tuesday I had them Wednesday US made.

I still don't have the other bolts or even a answer to where they are. 

Paul


----------



## Benji (Jul 17, 2012)

Yesterday afternoon I ordered a tube of Polyurethane caulk. I had ordered this twice before and I cant find either tube although I never used them. 
Third time I will. 
While I was at it I ordered two pairs of step blocks. I had seen these used in another thread and started to make some but McMasters price was so low I went with them. 
The package arrived at my door at 10:30 AM today. 

The step blocks were unmarked as to manufacturer. They were in plastic bags labeled 40102 and 40103. "Made on USA" was cast into them. 

I Goggled "Step blocks 40102" and came up with the manufacturer. 

http://www.te-co.com/Step+Blocks-C-PG1012-C-.aspx

No complaints on this order at all.


----------



## EmilioG (Feb 6, 2015)

For Fasteners, try BoltDepot.com.  They will sell one or a thousand,


----------



## great white (Feb 6, 2015)

Can't speak to MMC specifically, but most "mail order" companies don't list the manufacturers of their items because they change them often to whoever gives them the best price.

Rockauto is an example of that. Many people I know have returned things like untitized wheel bearings because they get two different manufacturers, even though the parts are essentially the same and interchangeable....


----------



## Fabrickator (Feb 6, 2015)

I've been ordering (and pick-up as well, if necessary) for over 30 years and I've always had good luck with them.  No hassle returns if I made a mistake.  Their prices are not always the cheapest, but they have the best selection of ANY mail order supplier for little, obscure stuff and the best Customer Service.


----------



## FanMan (Feb 13, 2015)

McMaster's reason for existence is their second to none service and convenience, and as such, they usually charge more.  As such, they don't want you shopping around for a lower price, and I can't blame them.  That said, they will usually send you drawings or other information if requested, and even though they usually blank out any manufacturer's information you can often figure out the manufacturer from what they send.

I'd like to visit their warehouse someday if it's allowed... I hear it's a marvel of automation.


----------



## RJSakowski (Feb 13, 2015)

I have ordered from MMC for many years.  Their service is impeccable and I have had no complaints over quality.  I like the fact that a good many of their parts have CAD drawings or models.  It makes a design job much easier.  In the last few years, their solid models (at least SolidWorks) have improved tremendously.  Much better than vendors who list shipping weight or color as specifications!
:thumbzup3:


----------



## Fabrickator (Mar 11, 2015)

The warehouse in Santa Fe Springs, CA is HUGE!  I think they could build a several Boeing 747's in there with no problem.  They are very organized too.  When you Will Call, your order is sitting on shelves behind the counter all packaged up in boxes.  My biggest complaint is they are VERY wasteful with thier packing materials.  I've received a separate box (from the rest of my order) 12"x 12"x 6" box for 6 sheets of sandpaper...


----------

